# Dye Migration



## larry (Mar 6, 2007)

I would like to know if anyone is having a trouble with dye migrations? Charcoal seems to be really bad.

Thanks 
[email protected]


----------



## ChrisNoveltee (Aug 22, 2013)

We seem to talk different languages when it comes to plastisol transfers (between the States and South Africa I mean )

I produce plastisol transfers purely for multi-colour cap printing and also for long term labels for clients with their own brands and prefer the softer print in neck-label.

I have done multicolour flags onto red and black polyester where I used a "grey-blocker" as my last coat before my adhesive. I trapped the grey slightly and therefore ended up with 1/3 a mm of dye-migrated edge, which is barely noticeable. The downside was that the transfer had a much thicker hand to it than I would normally want or like. But it solved the problem.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Stefano (Aug 5, 2013)

larry said:


> I would like to know if anyone is having a trouble with dye migrations? Charcoal seems to be really bad.
> 
> Thanks
> [email protected]


A little more info might help - brand of shirt, material, type of transfer - undercoat, color, etc.


----------

